# Trails in Baden-Baden



## aacho (10. November 2014)

Hallo Freunde!

Ich bin neu in Baden-Baden und suche nach MTB-Fahrer, vor allem die sich gut mit schöne (anspruchsvolle, wenn solche vorhanden sind) Trails in der Gegend auskennen. Aber auch gerne zu AM-Touren ca. 500-1000 Hm.
Freu mich.

Mfg, Alex


----------



## klettermax81 (16. November 2014)

Hallo, fahren immer Donnerstags ( ca. 19.00 Uhr)von Oos, denke aber du wirst es mit schwierigen Trails in B-B schwer haben wenn ich mir deinen Link so anschaue.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aacho (16. November 2014)

Hallo, Abends kann ich leider nicht, weil ich keine Lampe und Zeit habe )) Wie wäre es mit Wochenende? 

Mfg, Alex


----------



## RafaCross (14. Februar 2015)

hallo, ich bin auch neu hier in Baden Baden und suche ich auch enduro trails. Ich spreche nicht zu viel Deutsch
Gruss!


----------



## alsec (3. März 2015)

Hallo, ich komme aus Bühl und bike seit 2 Jahren, Almountain, Freeride oder auch ein wenig DH, z.B. in Lac Blanc.
Bin meistens Wochenends unterwegs, so Größenordnung 30 km.
Vielleicht können wir ja mal Kontakt aufnehmen.

Grüße (auch) Alex.


----------



## Tz3Tz3 (8. April 2015)

Hi @ all 
alsec, ich glaube wir beide haben uns letze Woche im Bus getroffen und an der Kapelle noch kurz miteinander gesprochen =)
Ich komme auch aus Bühl und fahr das hier erwähnte Pensum. Wer Bock hat kann mich gerne hier im Coomtool anschreiben.
Cya


----------



## alsec (9. April 2015)

Was ist Comtool?


----------



## Man1601 (17. Februar 2016)

Hallo , zusammen ich würde gerne auch im sommer öfter mit machen .. Bın zwar aus frankfurt aber öfters in schwarzwald.kenne paar orten wie sasbachwalden ortenau Lauf , achern Bühl, Bühlertal, sinszheim offenburg freudenstadt.. Usw..
Bin anfänger suche nette kollegen zum mtb fahren ..

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Calik


----------



## EinbeinigerAndi (23. Februar 2016)

Wenn Ihr Euch mal in die Ortenau verirrt, bin ich auch mit dabei! Ab OG kenne ich paar nette Sachen!


----------

